# LED neon



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

These guys might be able to help.
https://www.ledneonflex.com/


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Diode LED has a nice range, haven't used their neon LEDs, just their regular tape lights and have been impressed with the quality. 

https://www.diodeled.com/neon-blaze.html


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Look into this product.

Neon blaze diffused LED lighting 
By diode LED

I have never used their neon however, I've never had a problem with any of their tape light.



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

https://www.diodeled.com/neon-blaze.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

99cents said:


> I have 220’ of outline lighting to install on an office building. One guy I talked to called it “LED Neon”. It installs in an aluminum track with 24V drivers that can run up to 50’ in length.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience? I need high quality since warranty will be expensive if anything fails (lift rental, etc.).
> 
> I have two month lead time so I have time to shop. Highest point is 25’


I'm confused.

Do you have to provide the lighting, and install it.

If so, I wouldn't touch it.

I'd have them provide whatever light strip they want, and I'd install only.

Otherwise, chances are they will never be happy with what you sold them. It didn't turn out like they envisioned, and want you to change it.

Been there, done that, and lost a shirt over it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Helmut said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Do you have to provide the lighting, and install it.
> 
> ...


They have to sign off drawings. Not worried.


----------

